# Can I give my 17 month old toddler an adult pillow for her cot bed?



## fluffpuffin

I put on in earlier just for trial purposes and she seemed to absolutely love it. Is that ok safety wise? I mean other than size what's the difference between a toddler and an adult pillow? The pillow fitted well into her cot bed.


----------



## babydevil1989

my LO has had a pillow since he was 11 months (a small adult one) it made him sleep better its not recommended until over 12 months so im sure it will be fine x


----------



## fluffpuffin

Thanks, I know a pillow is fine for her age, but wasn't sure about it being an adult pillow. I know you can get toddler ones.


----------



## MillysMummy

I bought DD a toddler duvet which came with a pillow. She has been in a "big girl's bed" since she was 17 months old and loves snuggling into her pillow at night :)


----------



## Steffyxx

My lo has just started having an adult pillow in his cot and he loves it , i think its safe to use an adult pillow after 12 months :) x


----------



## babydevil1989

honestly we got given a toddler pillow it was so flat it wasnt worth having! x


----------



## polaris

I just use a flat adult pillow for Thomas.


----------



## lousielou

babydevil1989 said:


> honestly we got given a toddler pillow it was so flat it wasnt worth having! x

Yeah, we had one from Ikea - it was like a folded over sheet! :lol:


----------



## fluffpuffin

thanks ladies. I just wanted some reassurance. she's so comfy on the pillow. I'll keep it in there then.


----------



## Lara310809

I've been wondering the same thing. my daughter pees through her nappies, so if she wets her cot, half the time she wets her pillow too, and it has to go in the wash. If it's bad weather it can take days to dry, so she's without it for all of that time. I was contemplating just getting a spare for her, but an adult one because the toddler one we bought from Mothercare was expensive and frankly, terrible. 

It said it was machine washable, and it is, but the stuffing went all clumped up and formed little balls after the first wash, leaving other parts of the pillow totally empty and without any stuffing at all. You can try to move it about so it's more even, but it's still mangled. Ever since then I've wondered how my LO can sleep on it if it's bumpy like that. Not good IMO.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

We bought a cheap adult pillow from Argos and it was flatter than her John Lewis toddler pillow! So I'd say it was fine!


----------



## fluffpuffin

result. it must have worked well. she slept really well last night. :)


----------



## cherryglitter

jake has had one since about a year old :)


----------



## cherryglitter

fluffpuffin said:


> result. it must have worked well. she slept really well last night. :)

ooh :thumbup:


----------



## jane99

1


----------



## jane99

Lara310809 said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. my daughter pees through her nappies, so if she wets her cot, half the time she wets her pillow too, and it has to go in the wash. If it's bad weather it can take days to dry, so she's without it for all of that time. I was contemplating just getting a spare for her, but an adult one because the toddler one we bought from Mothercare was expensive and frankly, terrible.
> 
> It said it was machine washable, and it is, but the stuffing went all clumped up and formed little balls after the first wash, leaving other parts of the pillow totally empty and without any stuffing at all. You can try to move it about so it's more even, but it's still mangled. Ever since then I've wondered how my LO can sleep on it if it's bumpy like that. Not good IMO.

Agree re. the Mothercare pillow - mine went exactly the same after washing. So annoyed as they are expensive - I should have taken it back for a refund. Cant use it anymore. 

I now buy cheap pillows from the supermarkets, do the job perfectly as they are nice and flat for a small child.


----------



## xprincessx

I do :shrug: It's fine after 1 year. I ordered Callum a cot bed/junior bed set with duvet, pillow, pillow case and divet cover and the pillow that came with it is actually much much bigger than my pillow which is what he was sleeping with for a few weeks.

He has had a pillow since he turned 13 months x


----------



## vaniilla

the guideline is over 1 so it should be fine. 

we'll be waiting until lo is 2+ because of their body to head proportion and spinal development :flower:


----------



## 08marchbean

we have a adult one in for LO. It just quite a flat one. Dont see the point in toddler ones at this age.


----------



## mum2b2009

We got a toddler pillow from babys r us. Its flat but im guessing they r ment to be


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have been giving quin an adult pillow from the age of 1


----------



## Natnee

I got a cheap toddler one in Asda which was pretty thin. She was sick on it during the night the other week, so I washed it as it said it was washable on the label, but like someone else posted it went completely mangled up inside so I chucked it. I bought one from mothercare and it's pretty much the same size as adult ones compared to the previous one I had.


----------



## GingerNut

I read this thread yesterday, had a bit of a think about my 17 month old who wakes for at least one bottle every night, and went home and put a pillow in her cot.

She slept from 7 till 6:30 : )

Good thread!


----------



## RedRose

Nice one ginger nut :thumbup:

I gave Lily a pillow last night too, even though she sleeps well, and when I checked on her she was completely underneath it, like a turtle shell :lol: so I took it out again.

Might try again at nap time today, it did look comfy.


----------



## 08marchbean

RedRose said:


> Nice one ginger nut :thumbup:
> 
> I gave Lily a pillow last night too, even though she sleeps well, and when I checked on her she was completely underneath it, like a turtle shell :lol: so I took it out again.
> 
> Might try again at nap time today, it did look comfy.

my LO does this every night! and every nap time! but she has never slept so wee as she does with a pillow. im sure she goes under it on purpose i just sort her out before i go to bed :haha:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

We gave aiden a ikea baby pillo at 10 months its under his bottom sheet, i was wondering the same - still worry about the big fluffy one xx


----------



## GingerNut

DD wears a teddy on her head when she's asleep, maybe yours just likes a warm head too : )

Sadly the sleeping through thing seemed to be a once off, she didn't do it again. Though she's 3 hours into a nap at the moment and showing no signs of waking!


----------

